# Avia Marino Chronograph Botton Missing



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi everyone

i just picked up a avia chronograph 17 jewelled marino divers watch for pretty cheap money from a local boot sale.

its got a push button missing ,could anyone point me in the right direction to source one ?

i would be very grateful.

i know this should probably be in the wanted forum but i havn't posted enough yet


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Cousins maybe?


----------

